# Summer Sausage and Snack Sticks



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

After receiving lots of advice from Wyogoob, I decided to try making some Jalapeno & Cheddar summer sausage and snack sticks. I made two batches. The first was a 12.5 pound bactch using a jalepeno summer sausage pre-mixed seasoning from PS Seasoning with the addition of 1.25 lb (PS Seasoning recommendation) of high temp cheddar cheese. The second was a 16 pound batch of WyoGoobs Jalapeno and Cheese Summer Sausage recipe.

Results and things I would do different:
Both batches turned out very good, but I think that WyoGoobs recipe has more flavor and I like it better. Both batches have quite a bit of heat. My next batch will probably have about 1/3 less jalapeno in it to appeal to those who are not as inclined to eat hot stuff. I used 21mm collegen casings on the snack sticks, which worked out well, but I think I'll try to find some 19mm casings to try to slim them down just a little bit. This is my second attempt at summer sausage (the first was several years ago) and my first attempt at snack sticks. This attempt went much better than my first attempt and I will definitely do more in the future. Overall, I'm very pleased with the results.

Here are some pics of the results:

Ready for smoke:









In the smoker:









Cooling:









Ready for packaging:



























Packaged:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the mounts in the background.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Archerben, thanks for the post. I won a sampling of WyoGoobs sausages last year at the UWN fishing day at Pineview....MMMMMMMMMM...Good stuff there!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like a Cookshack.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Not a cookshack. It's a Smokin Tex.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Great job.

How 'bout a recipe Ben?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: Summer Sausage and Snack Sticks*



wyogoob said:


> How 'bout a recipe Ben?


I used your recipe. The only thing I could possibly add is that I smoked it with pecan wood, which gave it an excellent smoky flavor.


----------

